# My home made 4 Wheel drive



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
Here is a picture of a lawn tractor I made into a 4 wheel drive years ago. It had a small 12 volt compressor to lift the blade.
I used it for a few years to plow the pond in the winter. It had an 11 HP Briggs that I replaced with a 16 HP Briggs later. I ended up scraping it because the drive train could not hold up with the bigger engine.
Rod


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats so cool*

Nice job Rod I must have miss it when you posted it


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

That is pretty sweet. Got any more pics or close-ups of it?


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice. That's one mean looking machine!


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks
I made almost everything for it. Even the cylinders. I just went out and took a picture of the blade lift cylinder. I made the universals for the front axle and another cylinder to shift it in and out of 4 wheel drive. I still have some of the parts under my deck.
After that I got into antique stationary engines Then to Cushman scooters and finally Indian motorcycles.
Rodster


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

cool lookin tractor rodster looks good:thumbsup: :thumbsup: eace:


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks
Rodster


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Sweet*

Good job.


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

So with the 4wd do you use chains and or weights? Or does the 4wd alone provide enough traction to push snow?


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi
I started out using chains but found out that I did not need them. I did run weights on the rear. The tires were just turf type but I cut parts of the tread out to give them more bite.
Rod


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Tim Allen would be proud of you! oh oh oh oh oh oh oh :smiles:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Hi
> I started out using chains but found out that I did not need them. I did run weights on the rear. The tires were just turf type but I cut parts of the tread out to give them more bite.
> Rod *


From that first picture, it looks almost like you have studs in the tires. Must just be dust though.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I cut a pattern out of the tread. That took a lot of hours. It was chain drive from the trans then to both front and rear axles. One continous chain. The hard part was trying to figure out what size sprockets on the front and rear axles to use to make two different size tires turn the same speed. I also ran differencials ( spelling?) front and rear. I made it so I could shift in and out of 4 wheel on the fly with an air cylinder to disengage and engage it.
Rodster


----------



## patshnick444 (Jun 22, 2010)

What kind of differncial or front axle did you use


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You could do some serious mud bogs with that machine. Looks great.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Really old thread but I wonder what is up with those epic track bars?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kau said:


> Really old thread but I wonder what is up with those epic track bars?


Maybe he crashed and........ Like I always say, be sure to wear your goggles and and have a clean pair of shorts readily handy. !


----------

